# The Carrot Kingdom!



## Michaela (Dec 27, 2007)

[align=center]






 So here is my fresh new blog, for my beautiful girlies, Maddie and Ebony. I haven't been as active as I used to be, so for those who don't know them - Ebony was born on 17th March 2006, so she's almost two. 

She came to me from acidental breeding (with my neighbours buck who was able to go anywhere) of my mini-rex, Berri , who went to the Bridge in February 07. :tears2: Ebony had a sister, Pebble, who left us suddenly in September 07. :tears2: Ebony has another sister, Smartie, who lives with my neighbour. 

This is my Ebby; 





















My other bunny is Madison (Maddie), I got her in March, 2007, and she will be one on 31st January. Maddie is a very very friendly Chinchilla Lionhead bun, she's a single mane.

This is Maddie; 





















[/align] 
_*Michaela & bunnies Madison and Ebony* _


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, Michaela! I love the blog name, love the picture you designed too!

My, my, Eb's getting quite a dewlap. Very cute pics!


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 27, 2007)

Yaaay, picture update, finally! LOL :clapping:Your girls are looking beautiful as ever, and little Maddie is all grown up, aww!:adorable: 

Is Ebony a full time indoor bun now? Can't wait for more pics, hehe.:biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh I love Ebony! Are the girls bonded now? Inquiring minds must know!

And you know it's not 2008 yet, right?


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 27, 2007)

I've always had a soft spot for black rabbits, and Ebony is absolutely gorgeous! (Mind you, Maddie is too(!), but I'm biased towards jet-black bunnies )

Beautiful little girls!!! :inlove:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!:woohooFinally we have new pictures!:biggrin2:

Look how gorgeous Ebony is, I just love her black shiny fur. And that dewlap is adorable!And Maddie is certainly growing into a real beauty. She has the cutest little mane I've ever seen!

Give them hugs from me Michaela!:bunnieskiss


----------



## Michaela (Dec 28, 2007)

[align=center]Thanks Crystal! Yes, her dewlap is getting big.. will never reach Berri standards though. :shock: Since Pebble died she hasn't had the same spark in her , so she doesn't run around as much, so she's gettin' fat!:rofl: She's getting older too, but for the first time in ages, yesterday I saw her do some binkies. 

~~
Thanks Kelly!  I have been slacking a bit with pictures haven't I?:baghead Hehe yep Maddie is all grown now, but she's still little compared to Ebony! No, Ebony isn't inside full time,  my mum still says no, I seriously can't understand why. She comes in a lot though. 

~~

Thanks Angela!  Yep they are bonded - they just don't live together! I'll get some pictures of them together. But they easily could live together, which is why I'm considering having Maddie be outdoors again when it's warm enough. I don't want to, but I think it would be better for both of them to have the company. :? It's _almost _2008! :raspberry:

~~

Thanks Di! I love black buns too, my favourite definitely.:nod They are just so hard to get a good picture of! :shock: I'll tell the girlies how cute you think they are! 

~~

Thanks Jess! Another hint that you've all been waiting too long for pictures, eh!? Yeah, they are cute aren't they? Maddie's mane has been filling out a little bit more lately, but she's not lost that unique look she has. I'll pass on the hugs, and send some to Millies from me. :hug2:
  2008!  [/align] 
_*Michaela & bunnies Madison and Ebony* _


----------



## Michaela (Jan 13, 2008)

I have an update coming soon everyone.  

The girls have been great, poor Ebony is still outside.  Maddie's birthday is coming up soon , so I'll have a little party for them, hehe. Can't believe my little girl is almost one already! :shock:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow Michaela,your girls are absolutely gorgeous...Ebony is absolutely a beauty....she reminds me of my Ebony,only your Ebony has uppity ears,but my Ebony has the same beautiful black shiny fur 

Gorgeous girls :inlove:

Cheryl


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 13, 2008)

I love Maddie's mane, it makes me think of Albert Einstien hair 



I'm glad to hear Ebony is tossing out the binkies again!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 2, 2008)

Ya, Michaela, where are some new pictures! I just found your blog and had to leave a note to let you know that it is ADORABLE, love the carrot kingdom lol, that's great. And your buns are so cute I can hardly stand it! Great pictures of them. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2008)

Maddie's mane is just adorable! It's like she has this fancy hairstyle done.. all neat and everything but business in the back!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Michaela, maybe when you get less busy, we could get more pics of the babies!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 21, 2008)

[align=center]Oops I never saw these comments! Sorry! Thanks for the compliments! 

I have more pictures uploading to Photobucket now. 
[/align]


----------



## Michaela (Mar 21, 2008)

[align=center]Here's the Maddie pictures, I'll put Ebby's up later. [/align]
[align=center]




[/align][align=center] 










































[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 21, 2008)

Great pictures Michaela. I love your rabbit rug.

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 21, 2008)

Great pics of Maddie, Michaela. I love the lavender in your room, it looks great with bunnies.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 22, 2008)

I love your girlies :biggrin2:! I also love that sweet rabbit rug, where did you get it and can I get it in the USA ?


----------



## Michaela (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry I'm only getting back to this now, I've been sick,  but thanks for your comments! 
Yeah I love my rabbit rug, hehe, I also have a matching duvet cover. :baghead

I got them in a catalogue here Amy, I have no idea if you could get it in the USA, lol, here's the links anyway, so you can see them closer up here  and  here.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 23, 2008)

Your bunnies are lovely.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you Jennifer.  I have to agree!


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww, Maddie!! I think she is getting even cuter, if possible...:biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 25, 2008)

Aww thanks Kelly! 

I haven't seen you online on Neo much lately! How come? Probably best you don't get as addicted as me though.. :shock:


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah, I haven't had much time, been working crazy hours.:grumpy: Should be on more this weekend, though.

Can we have more Ebony pics please :biggrin2: I'm so happy she's feeling better!!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 6, 2008)

[align=center]Time for an update I think! No Ebony pictures, I'll try for some tomorrow if the weather is nice (very unlikely ). So here are a few of Maddie from tonight;



























This is Maddie's cage, I took some new pictures of it tonight;











And some news I guess. Ebony has been a single bun outside since September now  because I'm not allowed to have her inside too, and I haven't been able to face getting another rabbit. Well it seems now I might be, I don't really want another one, but nobunny should be outside alone, so Ebony needs a friend. My neighbours bunny, Smartie (Ebony's sister, they look almost identical) had a litter, and I'm probably going to take one. A REW one, most likely will have either lop or helicopter ears. But I only want it if Ebony bonds with it. Although I'm not really sure I could give it back to them. :?

[/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 7, 2008)

Great new pics of Maddie! I just love the colors in your room, so pretty!

Aw, poor Ebs! She shouldn't be alone, poor baby girl. I hope you get her a new friend. That would be great!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, that NIC cage is very impressive! I wish i had the room for one inside, i just have to live with lonely bunnies outdoors.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> [align=center]Here's the Maddie pictures, I'll put Ebby's up later.
> [/align]




:lies



Where are our Ebony pictures?:waiting::big wink:



Seriously hun, that's great news about getting Ebony some company.My parents still wont let me get a friend for Millie.:grumpy:I went to hers and Ruby's old breeder the other day and he said he'd give me an old buck who would be a perfect friend for her!:love:But my parents said no.:X

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Becca (Jul 7, 2008)

Michaela MORE MORE MORE

More pictures more blog more maddie more ebony:biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  Aww Jess that's a shame they won't allow you another bun.  Have you played the "Millie will be lonely when I go to university" card? 

I took some pictures of Ebony, and the little babies too, this morning. I'll upload and sort them now.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 7, 2008)

[align=center]Ok, Ebony pictures. 

She was inside with me today, but she doesn't photograph well inside because she's black - see -






So I took her out to the front garden. 




































One thing about Ebony - she _loves_ to dig. This is her trying to dig up the grass;






Then she got tired;






More in the next post. 

[/align]


----------



## Michaela (Jul 7, 2008)

[align=center]










[/align][align=center] She was very sleepy;
[/align]
[align=center] 







































[/align]


----------



## Michaela (Jul 7, 2008)

[align=center]Note the dirt flying through the air!
















Then she rolled in the dirt like a little piggy!



































[/align]


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay, I love the new pictures! Silly Ebony digging the dirt out of the plant pot!:biggrin2: Your front garden is really pretty.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 7, 2008)

Michaela, Ebony is beautiful:heartbeat:. You take great pictures. Your yard is really nice.

Remind me again what breed of Rabiit is Ebony? I can hardly wait to see her with a new friend.

Susan


----------



## naturestee (Jul 7, 2008)

Maddie is so cute, but I just love Ebony! Awesome pics!

Gotta love how she rolls in the dirt.

When do we get baby piccies?


----------



## Michaela (Jul 7, 2008)

[align=center]Thanks Kelly, yes she is so silly, mum wasn't happy at all, and I had to pick up all the dirt. :X But at least Ebony had fun (and there is _no_ stopping her once she has started digging, she can't go in the back garden anymore because it's full of holes.  But I'm getting the bottom of her run covered to sort it.)

Thanks Susan, haha I think my pictures are terrible!  They are a lot better outside though. Ebony is a cross between a mini-rex and a lop, but doesn't have the distinctive features of either, but I love her anyway, wonderful personality. 

Thank you Angela.  I love her too, I have such a soft spot for any black or REW bunny.  And the pictures of the baby bunnies are right here, at last. I didn't take any of the little sickly one, don't like to disturb it. It's very hard to get good pictures of them, it's quite dark where they are, and I don't like to move them too far, but I'll try every day. Mum says she will come over and hold them and help me take good pictures of them tomorrow.

This is the whole litter (sorry for the quality!) Big fattie is in the middle, next fattie is to the left, little black bunny is at the back, and tiny bunny is to the right.






And this is (probably) my little bunny!











Eyes are almost opened! 

Black bunny;











[/align]


----------



## naturestee (Jul 7, 2008)

Cuteness! That one baby is really small. Is he at least active? All of my babies are really squirmy, even the smallest one. I can't even imagine my babies being as big as those, but then again their mom is probably a lot larger than Jazzy, being Ebony's sister and all.

So... white baby or black baby for you?:biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 7, 2008)

The tiny one is only about half the size of the others.  But yes, he or she is just as active as the others , and is always trying to squeeze to the middle of the nest. ^^ It's so funny, they all start jumping up when I open their door, hoping for a feed from mum no doubt! I hope so much it makes it, but I'm not very confident. I dread looking at them in the mornings, in case the little one is gone.  But little blackie was very small a few days ago, and he has caught up, so who knows..

Lol! Your little babies will grow too! I cannot believe how fast these are growing, I saw them at a day or two old, about a fifth of the size! :shock: But yeah, Smartie (the mum) isn't quite as big as Ebony (but then she is a big lump ). That may be because of her nutrition though, I can't find any hay anywhere to feed her over there, so I'm guessing she hasn't been getting any. :? Of course I just gave her some of mine, but I will have to say something when they come back..

White baby for me I think! I'm not sure though, I don't know if I will want it if it looks too like Pebble, you know? But I'm guessing they will be lops, dad is a lop, and mum is a half lop. Either lops or helicopters.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]



Lovely pictures Michaela, I especially love this one.:inlove:She looks so happy and relaxed.

The baby pictures are adorable as well! You must be so excited to be getting one!

Oh, and in response to your earlier post no, in fact me going to uni seems to be their argument for *not*getting another rabbit (more work apparently:grumpy. Bah. Although I did see the most gorgeous black rexes at Ruby and Millie's old breeder, they looked just like your gorgeous Berri (although a bit bigger). Black bunnies really are beauties!!


----------



## Becca (Jul 8, 2008)

I love looking at your blog Michaela! Your garden is so nice!
Ebony is adorable - Looked like she was having fun digging though  Poor you having to clean it up:? but at least you are getting her run "dig proof" so she will still be able to go in the back garden


----------



## Michaela (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Jess! Yes I am getting pretty excited. I love that I'm getting to see it grow up. (I've already picked out the one I want, the biggest one, I hope they don't mind!) I really hope your parents let you get another bunny. Or have Millie inside? Are you still not allowed that? 

Thank you Becca!  I put her out in her run today, it's not dig proof yet, and guess what she did? Yep, started to dig, straight away! :craziness 

I have some pictures of my baby, his or her eyes opened today! Just sorting them and I'll upload them soon.


----------



## Becca (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG can't wait to see pics of baby


----------



## Michaela (Jul 8, 2008)

[align=center]Baby pictures! Just of the one baby, the rest were asleep. This one is so funny, it chases Smartie around the hutch wanting an extra feed! XD But luckily, her hutch is a two floor one, so she can escape. 



















































[/align]


----------



## Alexah (Jul 8, 2008)

Michaela, both Maddie and Ebony are just precious. You take wonderful pictures of both of them and I have really enjoyed looking through your blog.

The baby bunnies are adorable as well. Do you know if you'll be getting a little boy or a little girl? And will the baby be an indoor or outdoor bunny? And, you know, we'll definitely need tons and tons of pictures! Have you thought of any names yet? I'm so excited for you!

I'm definitely adding your bunnies to my bunny-napping list .


----------



## Alexah (Jul 8, 2008)

Look at that cute little baby bunny nosey! I could just kiss that baby all day and all night. So, so cute!

For some reason, I think that baby should be named Ava if it's a girl and Devon if it's a boy. Just my two cents though .


----------



## Becca (Jul 8, 2008)

Loading .......... 100% Cuteness



WARNING:

Cuteness overload

Cuteness overload

Bunny *must* be napped by Becca
:inlove:

OMG - I really love your blog - I totally agree with Alexah and about the names as well so cutttteeee :biggrin2:


----------



## missyscove (Jul 8, 2008)

This might sound weird, but after seeing the pictures of Ebony in your front yard, I really like your grass.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 8, 2008)

[align=left]What beautiful fur Ebony has! And I LOVE the pic of her rolling in the dirt![/align]
[align=left]Cute babies too:biggrin2:[/align]


----------



## Michaela (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone! 

Alexah, I'm not sure if I will getting a boy or girl - it doesn't really matter. It will be an outside bun, it's going to be a friend for Ebony. But don't worry, it's not a rubbishy little hutch, Ebony lives in a wooden playhouse, it's 7.5x3.5 foot, so plenty of space, she has a small upper level too. And I'm trying to convince my dad to attach her exercise run, which is over 7x5 foot.  Must get some piccies of the house actually. Those names are really pretty, I will keep them in mind. 

Becca hands off! No stealings!! :duel

Haha Christina, my grass is full of dandelions and daisies! Bunnies love that though of course.  

Tonyshuman (I am very sorry I don't know your real name!) it was just adorable when she did that, I laughed!


----------



## Becca (Jul 8, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Becca hands off! No stealings!! :duel


I wouldn't count on that!!
:devil


----------



## Michaela (Jul 8, 2008)

[align=center]Took some pictures of Maddie outside earlier. 


















































[/align]


----------



## Michaela (Jul 8, 2008)

[align=center]More;

























[/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 8, 2008)

I love all the new pics, Michaela! The babies are precious. I love this pic of Maddie with the little flower between her ears, too cute! I just love the scenery in all the pics, wish I had that in my yard:grumpy:.


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 8, 2008)

I LOVE this picture, aww, look at her mouth!









She is such a beautiful bunny, she's so unique, I have never seen another rabbit quite like Maddie.

:inlove:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Crystal and Michelle.  You picked out my two favourites of the pictures, the first one is my new desktop background, haha!  My mum is obsessed with flowers and planting things, none of it has anything to do with me.  I don't have green fingers, furthest I get is picking dandelion leaves for the buns.  Yep, she is definitely unique, I love that so much about her. I think her "mane" (yeah right!) is like people hair.  Many people probably wouldn't like her because of her colour, but she's so special to me, both my girlies are.


----------



## Becca (Jul 12, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I love all the new pics, Michaela! The babies are precious. I love this pic of Maddie with the little flower between her ears, too cute! I just love the scenery in all the pics, wish I had that in my yard:grumpy:.


I don't have to say a thing - Its already been said 
Gorgeous xx


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome action shot!!! 



Both your bunnies are beautiful. You can see how much personality they have through their pictures.

Those babies are cute too - I love baby bunnies! So precious.


----------



## Becca (Jul 21, 2008)

I wish I lived nearer you Michaela because I would love so much to meet you and your bunnies 

*Becca*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 1, 2008)

How are you doing, Michaela? I miss you!


----------



## Becca (Oct 4, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> How are you doing, Michaela? I miss you!


:yeahthat::cry4:


----------



## Michaela (Oct 5, 2008)

[align=center]I'm not bad, thanks for asking!  I didn't go anywhere! 

Some pictures! Ruby! 





































Ebony and Ruby together;






And this is the hutch Ebony and Ruby share (for now they have a floor each, eventually they will share the whole thing) It's hard to get a picture of because it's right at the back door;







[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Michaela, nice to see you. Oh my Gosh Ruby is *BEAUTIFUL*

BTW who is your Avitar?

Susan


----------



## Michaela (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Susan! :wave:

Ooh that's Jared Leto - actor/lead singer of the band 30 Seconds to Mars. :hearts I'll go back to a bunny one when I have time to make one that includes Ruby.


----------



## Becca (Oct 6, 2008)

Awwwh Ruby is gorgeous 






Can't wait to see your new avatar..... :biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Becca.  Uhh... will probably be a long time before I get round to making a new one..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 8, 2008)

So glad you're doing well! Great pics of Ruby and Ebony! I love them!


----------



## Michaela (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you Crystal. 

Just a little note - Ebony and Ruby and now bonded and happily living together. Pictures to follow over the weekend. :hearts


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 10, 2008)

:shock:Me want!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

*You're so welcome, girl!*

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :shock:Me want!


How 'bout "WE WANT!" HaHa!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 24, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Thank you Crystal.
> 
> Just a little note - Ebony and Ruby and now bonded and happily living together. Pictures to follow over the weekend. :hearts


:shock:

Omg I missed that!! Congratulations!! It's so lovely seeing bonded bunnies isn't it? 

Very much looking forward to pics when you get the chance!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Oct 28, 2008)

So..... When can we see piccys 

Don't worry I'll _*try*_ and be patient....




-




:waiting:



Umm yeah I can't


*PICTURES PLEASEEEE

:whistling
*


----------



## Haley (Jan 8, 2009)

Michaela, we need some more pics! How are you? How are the bunnies?


----------

